# Schlagbohrmaschine oder Bohrhammer fuer robuste Waende?



## Knogle (15. Juli 2015)

Moin


Habe die Bude hier schon seit 1995 und habe bis vor etwa 5 Jahren hier immernur mit einer uralten Schlagbohrmaschine gebohrt (BOSCH CSP 620IP) und habe nun seit laengerer Zeit einen Bohrhammer

Mit dem gehts nun richtig easy z.B. in Betonrein, jedoch kann ich z.B. bei Bohrungen fuer Dosen aufgrund des Schnellspannfutters nicht auf die Schlagbohrmaschine verzichten.
Gibt es solche grossen Bohrer z.B. 60mm auch fuer SDS Plus Bohrhammer? Oder kann ich dem alten Bohrer z.B. auch ein neues Bohrfutter verpassen?
Weil der Gipsbohrer fuer die 60mm Dosen meiner Schlagbohrmaschine bleibt im Stahlbeton oft stecken und dann laeuft der Bohrer und die Maschine immer heiss

Naja nun zum Hauptproblem, in meinem Keller sind zum Nachbarn hin auesserst dicke Waende (1 Meter), und ich komme da leider weder mit meinem Bohrhammer noch mit meiner Schlagbohrmaschine rein

Letztere laeuft immer nach kurzer Zeit heiss weil der Bohrer dann klemmt.

Hat da jemand Tipps wie ich Loecher in so eine robuste Wand bekomme?


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juli 2015)

Es gibt Kronenbohrer(Hartmetall) mit SDS, sowie Backenfutter für die SDS Aufnahme. Ich denke n Satz Bohrkronen ist billiger.

Für die dicken Brummer (Wände) kannste in renomierten Baumärkten eine Maschine mit Kernbohrer(Diamant) leihen, so 100 - 150 € pro Tag. Die Maschine wird an der Wand fixiert (Dübel) dann per Handrad in die Wand getrieben und schneidet nur einen Kreis, der Kern des Loches bleibt am Stück. So bis 200 mm haben die Baumärkte da. Wenns größer werden soll musst du  eine Firma ins Haus holen. Preise weiß ich nicht, aber brauche auch grad zwei 165er Löcher inner 36 Wand


----------



## Brehministrator (15. Juli 2015)

Das sind allerhand Fragen mit einmal... Ich schreibe mal ein paar Gedanken dazu.

Wenn du Löcher in festen Beton bohren willst, ist ein Bohrhammer gegenüber einer Schlagbohrmaschine extrem stark im Vorteil. Beim Bohrhammer muss nämlich nur der Bohrer selbst die Schlagbewegung ausführen (nicht das ganze Bohrfutter mit, wie bei einer normalen Schlagbohrmaschine), und damit kommst du in Beton rein "wie in Butter". Habe jahrelang mit einer relativ hochwertigen Schlagbohrmaschine gearbeitet, und bin dann wegen der extrem harten Schwerbetonwände in meiner neuen Wohnung (DDR-Plattenbau) auf einen Bosch-Bohrhammer mittlerer Preisklasse umgestiegen. Kann nur sagen, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Mit dem Bohrhammer komme ich nun nicht mal mehr ins Schwitzen, wenn ich mal 5 Löcher bohren muss 

Eine ganz andere Sache ist nochmal Stahlbeton. Wenn du mit dem Mauerwerksbohrer zufällig auf die Armierung kommst, ist dort schluss, weil der kein Metall schneiden kann - dafür ist der gar nicht gemacht. Im Extremfall könnte man dann versuchen, die Armierung mit einem HSS-Bohrer wegzubohren, und danach wieder den Schlagbohrer weiter zu treiben. Den HSS-Bohrer kann man aber hinterher wegwerfen. Ist also nicht zu empfehlen. Besser ist hier die Lösung, mit einem (guten) Metalldetektor die Lage der Armierung zu prüfen, und dann an einer Stelle zu bohren, wo kein Stahl zu erwarten ist. Das geht natürlich wieder schwer bei so dicken Wänden (1 Meter, wie du schreibst...), weil so tief auch der beste Metalldetektor nicht "sehen" kann... Wohnst du da eigentlich in einem Luftschutzbunker?  In diesem Fall würde ich eine Firma beauftragen, um das Loch zu bohren. Das ist einfach nix für Privatmenschen und "Hobby"-Maschinen. Die Anschaffung von geeignetem Gerät hierfür dürfte wesentlich teurer sein, als die Arbeiten vom Spezialisten durchführen zu lassen.

Noch eine völlig andere Sache ist dein 60mm-Dosenbohrer für Gipskarton. Wie der Name schon sagt, geht der zwar gut für Gipskarton, aber niemals für Beton. Deshalb kann (und sollte) man den auch nicht auf den Bohrhammer aufspannen. Das würde den Bohrer zerstören, und trotzdem kein Loch geben. Es gibt meines Wissens Spezialbohrer, mit denen man ein 60mm-Loch für eine Anschlussdose auch in Schwerbeton reinkriegt. Solches Werkzeug ist aber entsprechend teuer und nicht in Baumärkten o.ä. zu bekommen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Versuche nicht, deinen Dosenbohrer in den Bohrhammer zu bekommen. Es hat seinen guten Grund, dass der da nicht reinpasst


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2015)

Gibts auch gute Bohrer fuer kleine Loecher in so nem Brummer?

Weil meine fast 300 Euro Bosch kommt zwar in alles andere, aber nicht da rein, bzw. nur paar cm 

Vielleicht auch wegen der Stahlbewehrung in dem Bunker? 

Titanbohrer gibts ja auch nich fuer SDS, und ich weiss nicht ob die alte BOSCH Schlagbohrmaschine mit nem Titanbohrer fuer Schnellspannfutter dann da rein kommt


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juli 2015)

Der Vorteil eines Bohrhammers ist das pneumatische Schlagwerk das dir die Arbeit abnimmt, deshalb kann der Bohrer nicht im Backenfutter festgespannt sein sonder muss beweglich sein um die Schläge zu übertragen.
SDS Bohrkronen mit Hartmetallbestückung für Beton gibt es sehr wohl in Baumärkten.

@Knogle

Kernbohrer gibts so ab 30 mm. Aber 1 Meter länge ist schon speziell, das kann teuer werden.

Stahlbewehrte Grundmauern sind eigentlich nur mit den Diamant/Kernbohrkronen sauber zu bohren. Deine "Titan" bohrer sind nur Tin -beschichtet- die rauchen genauso schnell ab wie HSS und sind nur für Metall.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Der Vorteil eines Bohrhammers ist das pneumatische Schlagwerk das dir die Arbeit abnimmt, deshalb kann der Bohrer nicht im Backenfutter festgespannt sein sonder muss beweglich sein um die Schläge zu übertragen.
> SDS Bohrkronen mit Hartmetallbestückung für Beton gibt es sehr wohl in Baumärkten.



Joa ich schau mal

Brehm hat auch was interessantes geschrieben, werde ich auch gleich drauf antworten 

Leider hat das Bauunternehmen hier alles verkorkst und die Wand ist halt 1m statt 10cm dick geworden

Der Verein ist auch nen Jahr nachdem Hausbau pleite gegangen 
Da ist Schwerspat und alles drinnen, deshalb gibts da bei den Bohrversuchen immer wieder Ueberraschungen


----------



## Brehministrator (15. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Leider hat das Bauunternehmen hier alles verkorkst und die Wand ist halt 1m statt 10cm dick geworden



lol, den Umgedrehten Fall kenne ich ja (übertriebener Spar-Wahn, Wand viel zu dünn), aber dass die Wand statt 10cm plötzlich 1m dick wird, das habe ich so noch nie erlebt, eigentlich keine so schlechte Sache, so ein privater Bunker 

In dem Schwerbeton meiner Plattenbauwohnung sind aber z.B. auch taubenei-große Kieselsteine. Der SDS-Bohrhammer geht da einfach durch


----------



## Exception (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hab für meinen Makita Bohrhammer zusätzlich ein normales Bohrfutter mit Schnellwechsler. Vielleicht gibt's das auch für Bosch.

Wenn du nicht in die Wand reinkommst,  bist du da vielleicht auf Eisen (Armierung,  Baustahl) gekommen? Sieht man an dunklem Bohrmehl. Mit einem guten Bohrer kommt man da mit etwas Ausdauer durch. Achtung aber daß  es keine  Wasserleitung oder ein altes Gußeisernes Abflussrohr ist.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> lol, den Umgedrehten Fall kenne ich ja (übertriebener Spar-Wahn, Wand viel zu dünn), aber dass die Wand statt 10cm plötzlich 1m dick wird, das habe ich so noch nie erlebt, eigentlich keine so schlechte Sache, so ein privater Bunker
> 
> In dem Schwerbeton meiner Plattenbauwohnung sind aber z.B. auch taubenei-große Kieselsteine. Der SDS-Bohrhammer geht da einfach durch


Gibts hier auch, nur die Wand zwischen Nachbahrhaus und meinem ist 1m dick
Die restlichen Aussenwaende nicht 

Auch einige tragende Waende hier sind leicht schief, aber bisher ist hier nix kaputt gegangen
Joa nen Bunker KANN ganz nett sein wenn man nicht gerade da rumbohren muss  und deswegen nicht ein paar Quadratmeter Platz floeten gehen

@Exception:

Naja das Bohrmehl hat eh ne etwas komische Farbe durch den Schwerspat, und ises einfach nurnoch grau und dann gehts nicht weiter
Mit der Schlagbohrmaschine bin ich mit reichlich Druck sogar noch etwas tiefer gekommen als mit dem Bohrhammer, aber dann bleibt der Bohrer stecken bzw. dreht sich nicht mehr, weshalb ich schonmal nen richtig heftigen Schlag gegen die Schulter bekommen habe

Ich werde es jetzt mal mit beidem probieren, mit nen 40cm 10er Bohrer zuerst mit dem Bohrhammer rein, und dann mit der Schlagbohrmaschine


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juli 2015)

Dieser jenige ist für die Dosenlöcher  z.B.

Hohlbohrkrone Wolfcraft Hartmetall Ø 68 mm bei HORNBACH kaufen



Mit Schlagbohrmaschine in Beton  

Übrigens, eine Maschine ist nur so gut wie das Werkzeug das eingespannt ist.


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2015)

Nur als Tipp: Mit langen Bohrern in Stahlbeton bohren ist etwas "gefährlich" weil die Bohrer stecken bleiben können (dann hilft nurnoch ein Trennschleifer).
Am besten eine Firma beauftragen, die verrechnen normalerweise die stecken gebliebenen Bohrer nicht ^^


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juli 2015)

Ganz vergessen, die 4 Schneidenbohrer https://www.hilti.de/bohr--und-meisseltechnik/hammerbohrer-(sds)/sc-CLS_HAMMER_DRILL_BITS_SDS6977

Die haken nicht so schnell, da kriegst auch ein 8er oder 10er Armiereisen durch.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2015)

Dann noch ne Sache

Ich moechte in eine Stahlbetondecke bohren, und der Ort wo ich bohren will ist nah am Verteilerkasten, weshalb ich nicht weiss ob da Leitungen verlaufen, weil wenn ich die treffe wirds teuer 

Gibt es dann da gute Stromfinder?


Uebrigens, mein Bohrer hat sich jetzt festgefressen   
MfG


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Habe die Bude hier schon seit 1995 und habe bis vor etwa 5 Jahren hier immernur mit einer uralten Schlagbohrmaschine gebohrt (BOSCH CSP 620IP) und habe nun seit laengerer Zeit einen Bohrhammer
> ...



Makita HR3210FCT Bohr- und MeiÃŸelhammer inkl. Koffer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe ich mir grade erst geholt. Ist nen mega geiles Gerät. Hat 2 Bohrfutter einmal mit SDS Plus Aufnahme und einmal für runde Bohrer. Kann man auch für leichte Stemmarbeiten gebrauchen, weil es auch eine Stellung mit nur Schlag gibt.

Wichtig ist halt das nicht nur die Maschine richtig Dampf hat, sondern auch die Bohrer gut sind. Wenn der Bohrer fest geht, hat die Maschine nicht genug Dunst. In Stein/Beton sollte ein Bohrer nicht fest gehen.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juli 2015)

Sowas werde ich mir kaufen^^

Habe es nun nach 2 Stunden geschafft ein Loch zu bohren welches gross genug ist fuer meinen 8er Duebel


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Juli 2015)

Fürn 8er Dübel das sollte normal jede normale schlagbohrmaschine schaffen, hast du auch den richtigen bohrer verwendet?

Selbst wen ein 8er eisen drinnen ist und man *unbedingt* dort bohren muss dan geht das auch, aber es dauert und der bohrer kann dabei drauf gehen.
Bosch 6-teiliges SDS-plus-Hammerbohrer-Set, 2607019447: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Knogle (16. Juli 2015)

Genau das verlinkte Set von dir habe ich  fuer meinen Bohrhammer Aber der Bohrer ist nu auch hin
Ich weiss nicht worauf ich da gestossen bin
Die Schlagbohrmaschine ist kaum unter den Putz gekommen (ob man das Putz nennen darf)


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Fürn 8er Dübel das sollte normal jede normale schlagbohrmaschine schaffen, hast du auch den richtigen bohrer verwendet?


Ne, wenn da viel Zement im Beton drin ist, dann machst du mit ner Schlagbohrmaschine nur den Bohrer kaputt.

Ein Bohrhammer mit viel Schlagenergie ist da die richtige Wahl. Denn ein Bohrhammer nutzt die Drehbewegung nur zum abführen des Materials. Das Material wird beim Bohrhammer durch den Schlag aus der Wand gebrochen. Hat man eine Maschine, die nur sehr schwach schlägt, leidet der Bohrer auch.

Eine Schlagbohrmaschine ist das Worst Case. Da ist quasi 0 Schlagenergie da und der Bohrer reibt nur Steinmehl an der Spitze, weil keine Stücke abbrechen. Das Mehl wird wieder und wieder durchgerieben und das Loch wird nicht tiefer. Irgendwann ist dann der Bohrer stumpf, wird warm und ist dann kaputt.


Die Bosch Bohrer taugen auch nicht wirklich was. Nur weil Bosch draufsteht, ist es nicht unbedingt was tolles. Bei billigen Bohrern würde ich diese hier empfehlen: alpen SDS-plus Hammerbohrer F4 forte, 2 Schneiden, Durchmesser 5, 6, 8 x 110 mm, 6, 8, 10, 12 x 160 mm und 8 x 210 mm als 8-teilig Satz, 80704100100: Amazon.de: Baumarkt Ist kein Profiwerkzeug aber etliche Löcher kann man damit schon machen.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Juli 2015)

> Ne, wenn da viel Zement im Beton drin ist, dann machst du mit ner Schlagbohrmaschine nur den Bohrer kaputt.



Das spürt man normalerweise sofort wen man auf eisen kommt, aber wen man genau an dieser stelle bohren muss dan muss man halt durchs eisen wen man dabei von bewährung tragendes eisen (Durchmesser 1,5cm oder mehr) dan hat man versch.


----------

